

Ask HN: Why do I see links that are over 2 years old in the top 100 - jzworkman

Ok this has bugged me for a while now.  When I start browsing HN to the 4th or 5th page I start to see links that were posted between 100 and 890!!! days ago.  Why am I seeing these kind of links resurrecting and showing up within the top 100 current links?
======
redridingnews
I've never seen one. Can you point out one article or link?

~~~
jzworkman
I will grab a screen cap and a link the next time I see it happen. One point
to note is that I have only seen it happen when I am not logged in(say if my
cache gets reset and I forget to log back in right away). I just tried to find
some today and was unable to do so, but it is always interesting when I see a
link I swear I read about years ago boasting as a new technology and then
notice the link was actually posted two years ago and somehow found its way
back into the list.

